
Justin trends down as Ustream begins its ascent - startupper
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=justin.tv&site1=ustream.tv&site2=&site3=&site4=&y=r&z=1&h=300&w=610&range=6m&size=Medium&url=justin.tv
======
omouse
I don't see the cool thing about UStream. I hate seeing people sit in front of
their computer with a web cam. Justin actually goes _outside_ and does things.

I think Justin.tv's problem is the scaling. The cutting out isn't too bad, but
once they hit 400 viewers it starts to becoming a pain to watch.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Good points, however I think once the novelty of justin.tv wears of, viewers
will stray. That already seems to be happening.

But that's OK for justin - because their business model is to sell this
solution to others, and they've already proved it works.

On the other hand, Upstream is more of a social network type site that takes
facebook stalking to a new level. I envision people using it to keep tabs on
what their friends are up to. Who knows if it'll work, though.

------
startupper
There's no doubt in my mind that Justin.tv has benefitted Ustream
tremendously.

